
Show HN: PHP Console applications made easy - adhocore
https://github.com/adhocore/cli
======
marenkay
Could just use
[https://github.com/symfony/console](https://github.com/symfony/console) :-)

~~~
adhocore
right. a few options to choose from wouldn't always hurt. this one is carrying
the legacy and philosophy of commander.js :)

